# The adventures of the Bunnylumps!



## Dragonrain (May 13, 2008)

I'm offically 100% no going back a complete bunny addict! :biggrin2:

My two lovely bunnykins, Zeus and Barnaby, had a blog on here before, but I haven't posted on it for awhile and decided to start a new one 

I'm going to keep this short for now, but will definatly be posting more later...so stay tuned!


----------



## Dragonrain (May 13, 2008)

My first bunny

I thought it might be nice to write alittle (or alot, we'll see) about the first bunny I ever had. 

When I was a kid, my parents moved into a house that allowed pets for the first time. I was 4. They decided to get me a bunny. Even though I was so young, I still remember going to the farm to pick out which one of the free baby bunnies I wanted to take home with me. I remember there was a litter of babies, and the mother rabbit was the biggest bunny I had ever seen! I didn't even know bunnies got that big.

I have always loved bunnies even as a kid. I was born near Easter time, so almost every stuffed animal I had as a kid was a rabbit. I use to put them on harnesses and "walk" them around outside. My mom tells me stories about how I use to try to sell rocks, to earn money to "buy bunnies".

So when I finally got to pick out my first real rabbit, I got a little tan and white one. We took him home in a cardboard box and my dad built him a hutch in the backyard. I named him "Nibbles", after the way he nibbled on the carrots I gave him. 

I grew up with Nibbles, he was my baby. My parents made me keep him outside, but everyday I would carry him inside to play. My parents eventually broke down and allowed me to keep him inside during the winters, because he was inside most of the time anyways. Nibbles was never neutered, I was young then and didn't know to get him fixed. He was always really friendly though, and very good with not having accidents. 

As a result of not being fixed, Nibbles use to "dance", as my parents explained it, around our legs when he came out to play. I remember one time the neighbors cat somehow got into his hutch, but instead of the cat hurting him, he went crazy humping the cat and nearly gave the poor thing a heart attack! The cat couldn't figure out how to get out of the hutch again so I had to go out and rescue it. 

One time another neighbors hunting dog broke lose and got into our yard. He broke into Nibbles cage but luckily my dad was home to stop him before he hurt the rabbit. Just another one of the many reasons why you should keep your rabbit indoors if you can!

I remember I use to dress Nibbles up in doll clothes, and when my friends came over they would bring their hamsters and we would play house with the pets being our babies, and I would push Nibs around in my baby carrage.

Nibbles got older and older, but never had any health problems to speak of. He was around all through my school years, and even came to school with me on more than one occasion.

Then one winter day, 15 years and some months after we had brought tiny little Nibbles home in a cardboard box, I had a strange feeling and went out to see him. He was weak, but still had enough strenth to greet me when I came up to his cage. I picked him up and carried him inside where it was warmer, and wraped him up in my coat. I held him for awhile, and talked to him, and he eventually fell asleep then took his last breath resting in my arms. His death was very peaceful and even though I was very sad over losing him, his death really helped me to come to terms with death, and to learn that it isn't always a horrable, violent, scary thing. 

The next day we buried Nibbles outside in the yard, in a cardboard box much like the one we had carried him home in 15 years earlier, near his hutch in an area where he loved to dig. My brother made him a wooden cross that's still there to this day, and my next door neighbor came over and told us the story of St. Francis, the patron saint of animals.

So there's the story of my first bunny love. I still miss and think about him sometimes, he was with me all throughout my childhood. It wasn't until a few years after his death that I felt ready to get another rabbit, which is when I got one of my current rabbits, Zeus. But that's a story for another time!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 14, 2008)

What a lovely story of your Nibbles, who had a very long life in my opinon:shock:. 15 is pretty darn great. They say 8-10 is average. Thanks for sharing your story. It's just wonderful. Great pic as well, how cute! 

We need pics of Zeus and Barnaby now!


----------



## Dragonrain (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for replying  Nibs did live a long, happy life. I can only hope that my other bunnies live as long! 

I'll tell Zeus's story now 

After Nibs death, I went a few years without having any pets of my own. I had started college and was mostly just concentrating on that. But I loove animals and was living alone in my college apartment, so I eventually began researching rabbits again. I read about what good house pets they made and really started wanting another bunny, this time one that would live inside with me. 

I started bugging my boyfriend about bunnies, telling him almost everyday that I wanted one. Eventually he gave in and told me that when I went to visit him on my summer vacation, he would get me one. I really wanted to adopt one from a shelter. Buut before I even started looking, Chris went into a pet store and saw Zeus. He didn't get him right away, but use to visit him at the pet store every weekend.

A few weeks later, when I finally went to visit him, the first thing Chris (my boyfriend) did was drag me to the store to see the little grey bunny he had been visiting for weeks. He was in a glass cage with a bunch of other bunnies, but while the other ones were laying around, Zeus was running and jumping around like crazy. We decided that he had already spent long enough in the pet store, and decided to take him home with us. 

The guy at the pet store put him in a box, then I picked him up out of the box and help him for a few minutes. Zeus really turned on the charm and started licking my hands and face. Chris told me not to hold him because he thought he would try to escape, but I wasn't about to bring him home without even petting him first. Some kids at the store came over and said that if I changed my mind and wanted to get another bunny, that they wanted to buy Zeus. I told them no way, this ones coming home with us!

In retrospect I do feel slightly bad that we got him from a pet store instead of adopting. But we both just feel in love with him we had to bring him home.

When we got him we wern't really planning on getting a rabbit that day, so we wern't ready for him. We had to take him into target with us so we could get NIC's to build his cage. Then we had to take him on the train to go home. 

He adjusted to living with us in no time at all. We expected that he would be shy for the first couple of days at least, but all he wanted to do from the beginning was play outside of his cage. Still on of my favorite stories about him is that the day after we got him, we were letting him run around our bedroom. Chris was sitting on the bed eating a piece of crumb cake. All of a sudden tiny baby Zeus came out of nowhere and launched himself at Chris's chest! Then he climbed up to his mouth, and tried to shove his little face into Chris's mouth to get some of the cake! When he couldn't get his head into Chris's mouth, he put his paws on his lips and tried to dig Chris's mouth open! You should have seen the look on Chris's face, it was so funny!

Chris named Zeus. We were either going to name him "Zeus", or "Kirby". We didn't think he looked like a Kirby. I think Zeus is a good name for him, because he's the color of a thundercloud and has a personality to match! He needed a strong name, since he's such a tiny little thing. 

Zeus is veeeery very hyper, and too smart for his own good. He commonly escapes from his cage, and even knows how to open the door to the mini fridge, which is where I keep all the rabbit food. He loves to climb too. I swear he doesn't know he's a rabbit! He does enjoy being petted, but hates being picked up. He can sometimes have an attitude problem, and is a very vocal bunny. He knows what he wants, and usually how to get it!

Zeus' picture has been in a book, "cutest pets of 2007". 

He really rekindled my love for rabbits.  Zeus will be 2 this June.

Here are some pics of him! (I may have posted some of these before though)


----------



## polly (May 14, 2008)

I love the name of your blog :biggrin2:

Zeuss is beautiful you sound solike me I always want the most mischevious bunny


----------



## Dragonrain (May 14, 2008)

Haha yeah! I've heard before that people don't recommend netherland dwarfs because they can be moody and are usually more hyper - but that's part of what I love about Zeus, his funny personality and crazy hyperness 

I always call my bunnies either "bunnylumps","bunnykins", or combine the two and call them "bunnylumpkins"...lol. So that's where I got the title for my blog 

Oh hey, quick Q! How do you get the name of your blog to show up in your RO blog section instead of just the link??


----------



## polly (May 14, 2008)

Oh i am the worst one to ask it took me about 6 attempts to do it There is a post in the chat about the forum i will go find it .......

here u go http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=29964&forum_id=47

that tells you how to do it

Ahh nethies are soinfectious aren't they i have so many now and all are different my boysies is Alfie heis very sooky for a nethie but loves to race round the living room in his spare time But I have 18 adults and 15 of them are nethies


----------



## Dragonrain (May 14, 2008)

Yay thanks! I think I got it right 

Wow 15 nethies, they must keep you busy! They are definatly an awesome breed IMO. My boyfriend loves them too. We're hopefully going to get at least one more when we move to a bigger place. I'd love to find a blue eyed white, they're so pretty! I never see any in shelters though, and I don't know of any netherland breeders around where we'll be moving so we'll see what happens.


----------



## polly (May 14, 2008)

Yeah you got it :biggrin2:i thought i had better update mine to this years blog too :?well at least i got it first attempt this time 

I love the blue eyed whites too but even more so when you get the vienna marks. My fave is flashy's badger i tell ya she is lucky she lives down the other end of the country from me or he would have been soo nabbed by now.

the more colours you see the more you fall in love with!! be well warned lol

Your Zeuss looks blue am i right? sometimes its hard to tell from piccies. I do love blues i have a coupleof blue otters which are beautiful as are the chinchilla colour oh don't start me i would go on for ages :biggrin2:


----------



## Dragonrain (May 14, 2008)

Yups! Little Zeusy is my blue baby!

Haha I fall in love with every bunny I see! Thank god I have my boyfriend around to remind me that we don't have the room for more bunnies right now, or else I'd definatly have more then just the 2! I'm excited though, because we're moving hopefully by July and I'm planning on getting another bunner or two sometime after that


----------



## Dragonrain (May 14, 2008)

Barnaby's turn!

Haha I have alot of free time today 

So Barns is my lionhead, I believe the color he is is called tort, but I'm not sure? He's kind of a tanish colors with black tips on some of his hair, but not on all of them. 

Last summer I was considering getting another rabbit but wasn't sure yet if it would be a good idea. I even looked in the local shelter but they didn't have any small rabbits so I was just about to give up the idea for awhile. Literally the day after I decided to stop looking, a lady emailed me with a picture of a baby lionhead that she had gotten for her kids, but had to give up because her husband had hay allergies. He was small, and cute, so I showed the picture to my boyfriend and he thought that we should get him. 

It took me awhillle to work out how to get him, because the lady who had him lived awhile away. We only spoke through emails, I remember I would get so anxous because it would sometimes take her a few days to send me replys, and I wanted nothing more then to just have the little guy home with me already. Finally we worked out that her husband would bring the bunny with him on his way to work, and we would meet him at Grand Central Station in NYC to pick him up. 

The night before we had to go get the bunny, both Chris and I ended up staying up all night because I was to excited to get any sleep! We left the house at like 4 in the morning to get to the train station early. When we got there I didn't know what the guy even looked like, so everytime I saw a guy with a bag that was big enough to have a bunny in it I would think was him  Finally, after waiting for what seemed like forever, I was looking in the other direction and a guy came up to us with a pet carrier! 

The guy seemed nice and opened the carrier and I saw my little guy for the first time. I remember thinking that the $40 they wanted for him was more then worth it, because he was adorable! The money was kind of an issue with Chris because at first they were going to give us the rabbit, then at the last minute they decided to charge us. At that point I had already had my heart set on getting him though, so we just paid what they wanted. 

So that's pretty much the whole story of how we got Barnaby. His name with his prevous owners was "Kiwi", and they said he was 8 months old when they gave him too us. We renamed him "Barnaby" because we got the name from a cartoon on adult swim, Frisky Dingo. There was this guy who was disquised as "Barnaby Jones" (I know it's also a detective from a tv show, but I never saw the show before), and another character sung this song that was something like "I have the greatest friend in the world - Barnaby Jones!". Well Chris had that song stuck in his head and randomly started calling the new bunny "Barnaby!", so it just kind of stuck and thats what we named him. 

Barnaby is veeeery shy. I know that his prevous owner had kids, and I think they may have been rough with him because it took me months just to get him to take treats from me. It took alot of work, but he's usually pretty friendly with me now, even though he's still afraid of most everyone else. 

Zeus and Barnaby were so easy to bond it was crazy, I was expecting it to be a nightmare but they never fought or anything at all. Barnaby is Zeus's lookout. He sits where he can see whats going on and thumps his feet if he detects the slightest thing out of place. He also acts as a distraction when Zeus wants to get into trouble. On more then one occasion Barnaby has begged me for attention, then while I'm distracted Zeus will steal some food or get into some trouble. Once Barnaby sees that Zeus has the food, he'll run off to enjoy the plunder.

One thing that's funny about Barns is that he looooves to watch tv! He gets up on my bed and streaaaches out in front of it, I think he would sit there all day if I let him. But he can't get onto the bed by himself, so everytime I turn the tv on he'll run up to me and beg to get up on the bed.

So here are some pictures of Barnaby!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (May 15, 2008)

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Yay thanks! I think I got it right
> 
> Wow 15 nethies, they must keep you busy! They are definatly an awesome breed IMO. My boyfriend loves them too. We're hopefully going to get at least one more when we move to a bigger place. I'd love to find a blue eyed white, they're so pretty! I never see any in shelters though, and I don't know of any netherland breeders around where we'll be moving so we'll see what happens.



Let me put in a plug for 4-H rabbits! Chances are if you contact your local 4-H extension office they can hook you up with the leaders of the rabbit club. Most clubs have enough members that most, if not all, recognized breeds are represented. The kids are taught how to take care of their rabbits, and the parents are expected to be involved too. All in all, the bunnies tend to be healthy and happy. Nethies are such a popular breed that there will surely be some 4-H er's with recent littersand you'll have a great variety to choose from.

BTW, Barnaby and Zeus are ADORABLE!! We have a Lionhead and a Nethiein our herd too. Like Zeus, our Nethie, Baby, is full of energy! And Skippery the Lionhead is just so laid back. They're both such fun breeds.


----------



## Dragonrain (May 15, 2008)

You know I never even thought of asking 4-H about rabbits, thanks for the idea! Do they have 4-H groups even in the city though? Chris and I will be living in NJ, right outside of NYC since Chris works in Manhattan. And we won't have a car for awhile so we'll pretty much have to rely on public transportation. No use paying car insurance and for gas when it's so much easier to just catch a bus or train. But that also means that we won't be able to travel very far outside of the cities.

Thanks for the compliments on my bunnies


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 15, 2008)

I love your blog! Sounds like you have your hands full and I like the tag team approach they are using. I too would like to compliment you on your bunnies very handsome guys.

You can go to the 4-H website http://www.fourhcouncil.edu/and it can help you locate one near you.

I look forward to seeing more pictures and hearing more stories about your adventures as being a bun slave.


----------



## Dragonrain (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the site, I'll check it out! And thanks for the compliments on my boys!  They're too cute I tell ya, they're little trouble makers but how can I be expected to stay made at them when they're so adorable?

Does anyone else's buns have bunspaces/myspaces? Haha I have no life, so mine have both! If anyone else does feel free to add my guys!


Here's their myspace:
http://www.myspace.com/zeusthebunny

And Bunspace:
Zeus - http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=392

And Barnaby - http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=393


----------



## polly (May 18, 2008)

Barnaby is gorgeous :biggrin2:You have such lovely buns!


----------



## Dragonrain (May 19, 2008)

Thank you, I think so too but then again I'm sure my opinion is biased! 

I don't think I mentioned this before - but my boyfriend Chris is a video game artist. He works for a cell phone game company called Cellufun. All their games are free to play on your phone (if you have internet on your phone), and you can also play the games on facebook. 

You can play by going to this site on your phone:
wap.cellufun.com

Or by adding the "Cellufun" application on facebook. 

Annnyways the reason I'm posting this here is because the game my boyfriend is working on now is called "Mobile Pets". Right now the only virtual pets you can adopt are three diffrent breeds of dogs, but they plan to come out with a ton of diffrent pets, bunnies included!

And guess who the models were for the bunnies in the game? Yup, Zeus and Barnaby! 

Chris hasen't started working on Barnaby yet, but the graphics for Zeus are almost done. It should be up in the game sometime next week. 

I'm not sapose to post a ton of the graphics since their not out in the game yet, but Chris said it's fine if I want to show a couple of them.

So here's Mobile Zeus...

Eating a carrot:





And my favorite one so far, binkies!:





There are a ton more, but I'm going to wait untill the bunny goes into the game before I post them  If you save them or anything for some reason, please don't go crazy posting them online, I don't want to get Chris in trouble for showing ppl before they're out in the game.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 20, 2008)

Thats great! Great bunny models too.


----------



## Dragonrain (May 21, 2008)

The Zeus colored rabbit is out in the game now, with more colors and eventually more breeds to come! 

Zeus broke one of his nails off yesterday and I was really upset about it. He's never gotten hurt before and I felt so bad, because I know it must hurt him. I think he's already starting to feel better though, and it hasen't even been a full day since he hurt himself. 

On a personal note - my college graduation is on sunday! I'm not actually done with school yet though, I'll get my degree in Sept. But they only have graduation ceramonies in the summers and I decided that I'd rather walk this summer with my class than wait, graduate in Dec., and have to come back to MA for the 2009 graduation when I'm really graduating in 2008. 

My boyfriend is coming over for my graduation and party afterwards, then a few days later him, the bunnies, and I are all going back to Jersey. We're going to be looking at apartments and hopefully moving this summer 

I don't know why, but I'm nervous about the graduation and everything. I know it's nothing to be nervous about, all I have to do is sit there then walk across the stage when they call my name. Then we're having a party at my parents house but most of the ppl I invited arn't coming - oh I feel so loved. It will be alittle awkward though, because almost no one in my family has met my boyfriend yet even though we've been dating for 7 years. Hopefully they like him and nothing crazy happens. I really hate conflict, lol.


----------



## polly (May 21, 2008)

They are fantastic your BF is very talented 

I hope you have a great day for yoru graduation. I am sure it will all be fine lol u been hiding him away? enjoy it I was nervous when i graduated too but it was over so quickly and i was back in my seat 

Poor Zeus give him an extra nse rub from me its awful when they catch a claw like that


----------



## Dragonrain (May 22, 2008)

> I am sure it will all be fine lol u been hiding him away?



Haha well, I actually don't even see him much myself right now since he has been living in NJ for awhile and I'm in MA. We live around 5-6 hours away from each other and neither of us have cars so it's been rough, but I'm excited to move in with him once I finish school. 

Zeus seems to be feeling a little better each day. He's grumy with me though because I keep checking on his toe, I'm paranoid that it'll get infected or something so I want to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Dragonrain (May 22, 2008)

I have a funny Barnaby story!

This happened like last week but I didn't think of posting it till now. 

I often give the boys old cardboard boxes to play with. Usually I'll close the boxes all up then cut out a hole on one end so they can get inside. The other weekend I found a random box that didn't have a bottom on it, and decided to give it to them for them to chew on or whatever. It was pretty small, maybe a little bit bigger than Barnaby.

Well when I let them out of the cage to play, Barnaby dragged the box out of the cage. I went into the living room where they were playing, the living room and kitchen are connected with no door, so if I sit on the couch in the living room I can keep a pretty good eye on both of them. Well Barnaby went back into the kitchen for a few minutes, and next thing I know, a walking box comes into the living room!

He had somehow flipped the box over and gotten underneith it. Every once in awhile he would peak his head out from underneith it to see where he was going, then he would go back under and walk around. When he wanted to rest he would just lay down under the box and you wouldn't even know he was under there untill the box started moving again. I know he could have gotten out from under it if he wanted too, he just liked being under there.

He must have done that for 15 minutes or so, I was laughing like crazy the whole time. Finally, he accidently (gently) bumped into the leg of the couch and the box fell off him. 

It makes me laugh just thinking about it, silly Barnaby.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 25, 2008)

Great story, that is funny! Reminds me of something you would see in a cartoonl.


----------



## polly (May 25, 2008)

Maybe he thinks he is a tortoise thats fab tho i was imagining it as i read it made me laugh 

Aww that sucks you are so far away from each other thank goodess for the internet


----------



## Dragonrain (May 30, 2008)

I haven't been online in awhile. My graduation ceramony went well. Chris came over the day before and we spent 4 days in MA. Wednesday we woke up at 4 in the morning and due to tons of delays didn't get to Jersey till around 3. It was a loooong day. The bunnies did great though. 

Oh, I didn't post about this but while we were still in MA I think someone might have dropped some junk, like chips or something, into the rabbits cage because both of them didn't seem to be feeling well. I left my own graduation party to walk to CVS and get simethicone for them, lol. I didn't give any to Barnaby because he was still eating, but Zeus got some and they both got tummy rubs. By the next day both of them were eating like champs and back to normal. They had me scared there for awhile. 

The bunnies and I had a nice relaxing morning today. Barnaby laid on the couch and watched tv while Zeus sat on my lap on the computer. Zeus is so funny, some days he'll want nothing to do with me then other days he won't let me leave his sight. He followed me all around the house today, right at my heels the whole time. When I sat down he either jumped up on my lap, or napped next to my foot. I guess he forgives me for making him take gas medicine!

His nail doesn't hurt him anymore. The whole nail didn't rip off either so it should grow back in time. 

I ordered the buns more hay and a new water bottle today from leith petwerks. - Kind of testing the waters with ordering stuff from them before we spend all that money to get them their 3 story cage. I'm excited for that, it'll be fun to set up and watch the bunnies play in it. Of course that means I need to get them lots of new toys and such to put in the gaint cage!

I decided to start introducing them to other types of hay rather than just giving them only timathy all the time. I'm going to start mixing their hay, mostly timathy with a little of something else to vary their diet more. So far they've tried oat and orchard grass. What's your buns favorite type of hay?


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 30, 2008)

*Dragonrain wrote: *


>



I'm sure you have been told this before, but the clarity of this shot is absolutely stunning!!! What camera did you use? 

And of course, what a darling little guy!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 30, 2008)

That picture should be on a calendar or something! It's great...... 

on another note: Please keep an eye on your bunnies...... or I'll nap them!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 8, 2008)

Ya know, I actually don't remember what camra I used to take that. I have a couple of digital camras, none of which are very good! I was surpised that picture came out as good as it did. 

Zeus is a butthead. I decided to try to brush him today, since he's been shedding pretty bad. I brush Barnaby everyday, or at least I try to everyday since he's long haired. I don't usually brush Zeus because he haaates it. Well he was laying on my lap and the brush was right next to me, so I grabed it and started brushing him some. He promptly gave me the evil eye, bit my arm, and hoped down off my lap. 

It's almost Zeus' gotcha day! It's on June 14th, and we'll have had him for 2 years. We got Barnaby on July 13th, a year later so we'll have had him a year in July. Instead of getting them toys, I'm just going to wait because once we move (hopefully on/by July 1st) we're getting them their new cage, and lots of new stuff with it. 

Oh, I have some new pictures I took last week! I'll post a few 

This one's funny. I had lost this hair tie somewhere in the room the day before. I let the bunnies out to play, and next thing I know Zeus is running around with this on his head! I don't know how he got it on there, but he left it there for nearly an hour before it fell off. It was so funny!





And here's one of Barnaby playing with his carrot rattle.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 13, 2008)

Tomorrow is Zeus's 2nd Gotcha day!

He was only a few months old when we got him, and since we don't know his real birthday, we celebrate the day we got him as his birthday 

Hard to believe 2 years have already gone by!


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 16, 2008)

I think Zeus had a good birthday  He got a small bite of cake, so he was happy. Next up is Barnaby's gotcha day on July 13th!

So this is random, but does anyone know where I could get a Jersey Wooly in northern NJ/NYC areas? Chris and I are moving intoa bigger apartment next month, so Chris has already given me the go ahead to start looking for a third bun. We have both admired jersey woolies since before I got Zeus and would love to find one now. And of course I'd love to adopt one, and have looked in some local shelters, but haven't found anyso far. I would love love loooove to get my hands ona BEW, but from what I hear BEW woolies arn't very common.That's just my luck! But serously if anyone knows of any in shelters that are either in my area, or that I could arrange transport from, let me know! Or if anyone can recommend any breeders. I'll be ready to adopt as soon as we move and get the new apartment situated


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 18, 2008)

I think Zeus has a foot fetish!

Little Zeus is so funny. He's obsessed with feet! He loves to lay next to my shoes whenever I leave them on the floor in the room he's in. See lookie!






That's a picture I took of him about 20 mins ago, relaxing with my flip flops.

I don't even want to get into how much he loves my fuzzy slippers! 

When either Chris or I sit down with our feet on the floor, Zeus runs over and lays next to them. He even licks mine!


----------



## Dragonrain (Jul 3, 2008)

Bleh... why is it so hard to find an apartment that will allow pets!? I'm perfectly willing to pay for any damages, or pay a seperate pet damage deposit or something. 

The only reason we haven't moved yet is because none of the apts. we find will allow pets. One lady I called asked me what a rabbit is? lol...and when I explained them to her she was like "people keep those for pets?...Inside?" Jeez...


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol! Zeus and his foot fetish is funny, I had a Dutch rabbit that had a shoe fetish years ago. She would circle and 'buzz' around them, she was so funny.


That lady who gave the stupid comment about keeping rabbits as pets, geez! :? I'd be tempted to just get an apartment and sneak the bunnies in and not tell them, gosh. That's awefull that you can't find anywhere to live with your buns .


----------



## Dragonrain (Jul 6, 2008)

Bleh - I don't get it, people (or at least landlords) just seem to not be pet friendly around here. 

I called another apartment the other day and got an even worse response then the one I already wrote about. He said pets were okay, then asked what I had. I told him I have two small rabbits that mostly stay in a cage (they actually are hardly ever in their cage, but no one has to know that!) and he said something along the lines of "eww...nevermind!" and hung up! I was speachless after that... I don't get it... he would have allowed a dog or something but not my tiny 3lb rabbits? 

I know I could probably just sneak them, but I don't want too. The place we're in now we're not sapose to have pets and it makes me nervous having them here. Plus I want to get them a huge cage, which would be hard if not impossable to hide if the landlord ever had to come in for some reason. 

Bleh I dunno, we'll just have to keep looking I guess.

Anyone know any pet friendly areas in NY/NJ? lol... we have to be able to take public transportation into NYC though since my bf works in Manhattan and we don't have a car yet.


----------



## Dragonrain (Aug 11, 2008)

We lost our sweet Zeus on friday, Aug. 8th.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=38455&forum_id=27

I think I'm going to start a new blog for Barnaby (and memories of Zeus) sometime soon. The name of this one bothers me now, considering how we lost Zeus.


----------

